# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Me duhet nje avokat emigracioni

## DEA27

per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne ANGLI me duhet nje avokat shume i mire emigracioni, kam degjuar per nje NAIM HASANI ne londer por nuk e di si eshte, megjithse goxha reklame i behet neper gazetat qe dalin ne uk, apo eshte thjesht reklame per ta shitur, ju lutem me ndihmoni me sugjerimet tuaja dhe cfare mendimi keni per kete avokat te siperpermendur


me respekt 

dea

----------


## rachi

Une se kam nigju ket naimin.
Ki kujdes se shume reklamojne ose veten ose me sekser sikur jane avokate te mire, por tek e fundit nese nuk ke ceshtje te forte, veshtire do e kesh ne gjyq.
Nuk di cte them me po suksese.

----------


## Bamba

Po ti ne Londer do te maresh nje avokat Shqiptar? Shko mer ndonje avokat anglez...ndersa persa i perket procedurave ne Shqiperi, mer nje Shqiptar!

----------


## benseven11

> per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne ANGLI me duhet nje avokat shume i mire emigracioni, kam degjuar per nje NAIM HASANI ne londer por nuk e di si eshte, megjithse goxha reklame i behet neper gazetat qe dalin ne uk, apo eshte thjesht reklame per ta shitur, ju lutem me ndihmoni me sugjerimet tuaja dhe cfare mendimi keni per kete avokat te siperpermendur
> me respekt 
> 
> dea


Nqs ke fut letra ne emigracion dhe te vonohet shume pergjigja,te presin keq,te refuzojne padrejtesisht per cfaredo rasti,pasaporte green carte,vize ,bashkim familjar, shiko per zyren e  emigration obundsman qe merret direkt me ankesat e njerzve dhe nderhyjne te emigracioni per ankesat e bera.Por kujdes,duhet te sillesh mire ne zyre dhe te ankohesh nje cike me stil,pa nerva.
ose shiko per zyren e Public Advocacy.Zyra e Public Advocacy merret me shume me raste kur te dergon ndonje kompani telefonike,ose elektriku fature
me sasi me shume leke se sa duhet,gabim, fut charge arbitrare.Ose ne rastet kur te vjen nje gjobe trafiku te makines per shpejtesi mbi limit,ose gjobe parkimi.Ate gjobe ti e ke paguar dhe zyra e gjobave te thote qe ske paguar lol.Zyra e Public Advocacise eshte ideale per keto raste.Merret edhe me raste kur ka ankesa nga qytetaret per zyrat e emigracionit.
Te dyja jane zyra shteterore,jo firma private avokatie,nuk paguan asnje lek dhe te mbarojne pune.Ne Angli,mund te kete zyra te tilla si ne Amerike.

----------


## burrelsi

Ai naimi sme duket kushe e di se ca rreklamat dalin ne gazeten shqiptare kuptohet i pagu nai lek ose sponsorizo gazeten, ka sa te dush avukate ne Angli nqs e ke ne men te pagush nai lek e gjen shume lehte bej kerkime ne internet, un e di nje ne barking thone qe ka nimu shume njeres i ka nxjerr dhe nga kampi. 

dhe sa per ate qe tha parafolsi un e di se ajo quhet citizens advice eshte e vertete ndihmojn shume njeres eshte edhe falas, shif 1 here aty noshta te bejn ndonje pune.

----------


## [LoTi]

> per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne ANGLI me duhet nje avokat shume i mire emigracioni, kam degjuar per nje NAIM HASANI ne londer por nuk e di si eshte, megjithse goxha reklame i behet neper gazetat qe dalin ne uk, apo eshte thjesht reklame per ta shitur, ju lutem me ndihmoni me sugjerimet tuaja dhe cfare mendimi keni per kete avokat te siperpermendur
> 
> 
> me respekt 
> 
> dea


Me vjen shum keq, por nuk bej pjes nga periferia e Anglis, nese do u bente fjal per ne itali, do krijonim nje munci per ty, gjithsesi te uroj te gjesh nje avokat sa me fort qe te pije uje kur i thone. Flm  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## olto

vajta para pak kohesh qe thoni ju tek ky Naim Hasani, njeri shume me edukat por seshte per avokat.
me tha qe skam shanc te rregulloj dokumentat dhe zura nje avokat anglez me vone dhe sot e kesaj dite jam irregullt ne angli.

----------


## davidd

> vajta para pak kohesh qe thoni ju tek ky Naim Hasani, njeri shume me edukat por seshte per avokat.
> me tha qe skam shanc te rregulloj dokumentat dhe zura nje avokat anglez me vone dhe sot e kesaj dite jam irregullt ne angli.


Urime o shkou, po jepja dhe asja te dhenat e ketij avokati angliz ose puplikoj ketu mbase i duhen edhe ndonje tjetri. 

Per sa i perket citizens advice bureau, s'ma do mendja te bej ndonje pune me emigracionin.

----------


## Leo_uk

> per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne ANGLI me duhet nje avokat shume i mire emigracioni, kam degjuar per nje NAIM HASANI ne londer por nuk e di si eshte, megjithse goxha reklame i behet neper gazetat qe dalin ne uk, apo eshte thjesht reklame per ta shitur, ju lutem me ndihmoni me sugjerimet tuaja dhe cfare mendimi keni per kete avokat te siperpermendur
> 
> 
> me respekt 
> 
> dea


Nuk e di nese ke gjet avokat, por une kam vetem nje keshille. 
Merr ne telefon cdo zyre avokate te pronotosh 30 min falas dhe te shpjegosh problemin qe ke. Shume nga keto zyra 1 here ne jave japin keshilla falas.
Pronoto 4-5 vende te ndryshme, ndaje mire shapin nga sheqeri kur i thone dhe vendos vete. Mos ki turp te pyesesh per koston per te zgjidh hallin dhe kohen qe mund te zgjase.
Mos ik nga fjalet e njerezve, se njerezit flasin nga eksperienca vetjake.
Megjithate, ta them hapur shumica e ketyre avokateve te emigracionit jane mizerje ndac shqiptare dhe ndac te huaj.

----------


## Nardi89

Pershendetje miq!

Aktualisht ndodhem ne Tirane po dua te iki ne Angli per te punuar dhe nuk po gjej dot rrugen. Kush mund te me ndihmoje per kete gje?

Olto a mund te me thuash emrin dhe adresen a ketij avokati ne Angli qe te kem mundesi dhe une te mbaroj pune me te dhe te quhem i rregullt atje?

----------


## davidd

shikoni njehere kete website ne lidhje me vizat per ne angli 
http://www.ukvisaandimmigration.co.uk/uk-visa-types.php

----------


## Nardi89

Faleminderit davidd, e pashe adresen qe me dhe, dhe gjeta informacione te mira aty, por une nuk di se si te gjej nje kontrate pune per ne Angli, a me ndihmoni dot me ndonje gje?

----------


## davidd

me vjen keq Nardi, po sma merr mendja te gjej ndonje kontrat pune per arsyeje se une vet nuk jam vet pun dhenes, po posht ke dy adresa qe te japin e te gjejne pune. rregjistrohu aty jep te dhenat e tua, shpjegoja se cfare pervoje ke dhe cfare pune kerkon. ne qofte se ke kualifikime te mira apo ke mbaruar universitetin dhe ke pervoj pune do kesh shance, ne qofte se po kerkon pune kshu si tja them krahu, sma merr mendja te japin viz. keta ketu kan nevoj per ata qe kan dicka per te ofruar, me nje fjale tip zanati. 

http://www.totaljobs.com/
http://www.reed.co.uk/

----------


## Nardi89

Une kam mbaruar per teknik kompjuteri, tani dua te bej dhe nje kurs tjeter per agjent udhetimi, me keto te dyja ka ndonje shanc per te marre vize nqs gjej nje kontrate pune?

----------


## davidd

provoje nje here si teknik komjuteri, ke me shum shance me te. po eksperjence pune ke si teknik kompjuteri?

----------


## landi45

ho&co solicitors

Belmont House
78-80 High Road
Wood Green
London N22 6HE

tel: 02088261400
fax; 02088261401


po ta moren qeshtjen ne shqyrtim te mbarojne pune

----------


## Luleakulli

Jane te sigurte keta avokatet? une dua te iki per nje kurs gjhe afatgjate ne Londer, me nxjerrin dot ndonje leje qendrimi ose status banor i perhershem keto? Kush e ka nxjerr nje status te tille ju lutem te me thoni sa i ka shkuar shifra ne total dhe per sa kohe e ka nxjerr.

----------


## white_snake

> per te gjithe ata qe jetojne ne ANGLI me duhet nje avokat shume i mire emigracioni, kam degjuar per nje NAIM HASANI ne londer por nuk e di si eshte, megjithse goxha reklame i behet neper gazetat qe dalin ne uk, apo eshte thjesht reklame per ta shitur, ju lutem me ndihmoni me sugjerimet tuaja dhe cfare mendimi keni per kete avokat te siperpermendur
> 
> 
> me respekt 
> 
> dea


DEA mos u merr kot me Shqiptaret.
Zakonsiht punojne perkthyesa neper zyra avokatesh e marrin ndonje 'cut' nga avokati nese i gjejne klientele.

Per mendimin tim, sic ka keshilluar benseven, provo ombadsman for law services. Une kam perdorur ombudsman for financial services per disa problme financiare qe kisha ketu e me ndihmuan shume.

Ose shko trokit tek zyra a 'Citizzens Advice Bureau'. C'do borough ne Londer ka zyren e saj perkatese, ne rrethe te tjera s'jam i qarte se si organizohen por besoj se me nje google search do gjesh zyren me te afert tek ti.

Te uroj fat.

----------


## white_snake

> Jane te sigurte keta avokatet? une dua te iki per nje kurs gjhe afatgjate ne Londer, me nxjerrin dot ndonje leje qendrimi ose status banor i perhershem keto? Kush e ka nxjerr nje status te tille ju lutem te me thoni sa i ka shkuar shifra ne total dhe per sa kohe e ka nxjerr.


Luleakulli, nqs hyn me vize studenti nuk do ta kesh shume te thjeshte te marresh lejeqendrrimi te perhershme. 
Njoh plote qe kane ardhur ketu me viza studenti (Shqiptar e Rus) edhe here-here ju refuzojne edhe rinovimin e vizes. Nje kolegu im Rus ne universitet mbeti pa perfunduar dimplomen se nuk i rinovuan vizen vitin e fundit.

Nuk dua te them qe eshte e pamundur por s'do te jete e thjeshte.

----------


## Luleakulli

Shume faleminderit white snake, une doja te beja nje gje te tille por tani nuk kam ndermend ta bej se me ikin leket kot, po shoh per ndonje shtet tjeter ketej nga europa.

----------

